# I want to be a Free Mason



## Ron5200 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm trying to become a member of the FREE MASON


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Guillermo Iglesias PatiÃ±o (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Freemasonry and Religion*

deleted


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Freemasonry and Religion*



Ron5200 said:


> I'm trying to become a member of the FREE MASON



You don't list your geography and the process is different across the globe.

In the US find a local lodge.  Their meeting schedule will be on the door.  Start showing up about an hour before the time listed.  Introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  Start going every month at that time.  Expect to be there a few times before you are offered a petition.


----------



## fadfad (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello
My name is fadi, lebanese living in morocco. I dont know any masons in here but i still am interested to join. Any clues? Thanks in advance.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 10, 2013)

What you are looking for is the Grande Loge du Royaume du Maroc. I cannot locate a suitable website for them however. It should be located in Casablanca. If you can contact them, they should be able to put you in contact w/ a lodge.


----------



## fadfad (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you will check them out.


My Freemasonry HD


----------

